# L3.58 For Everyone Now?



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

This morning when my wife turned on the set we had no audio over HDMI. A few minutes ago I went in to look at it and a reset brought the audio back. This is the first issue we have had with HDMI in 4 months.

While messing about with it, I noticed we are now at software level L3.58. I'm not sure if it was downloaded this morning or when, but we are not a new install nor had I made any changes lately to the receiver or dish. Maybe they released it for everyone. The Tech Portal still lists both L3.57 and L3.58 as current for the 622. 

So far no changes have been noticed other than the reset needed to get audio back.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

get use to resetting your audio everyday this is a bug in the L3.58


----------



## junianby (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm still at L3.57


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

My version A now has L358. My wife was using this receiver yesterday and it was giving her problems. It reset on her a couple of times when she was remotely watching TV2. Of course the blame fell upon me.  The resetting has not been a problem since L351. I will be monitoring it.


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

I just checked, I'm at 3.58 also, wasn't a couple of days ago. Apparently they are sending it out to more receivers. Mine is a A, just looked as I had assumed because I got it the first week of April that it might be a C or so but it isn't. No problems so far.


----------



## tammyandlee (Apr 22, 2002)

I got 3.58 also.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I've got it too on both of my 622s. I wonder if this is a fix for the hdmi problems that some people are having?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It seems to have caused an audio problem I never had before with HDMI. I had to reset the 622 this morning to get any sound.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

No, I still have L3.57


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

I still have 357 and just lost the video..............had to reboot to get it back.


----------



## churoval (Aug 2, 2005)

I've got 3.58 now. No noticeable change.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

3.57 for me too


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

GravelChan said:


> I just checked, I'm at 3.58 also, wasn't a couple of days ago. Apparently they are sending it out to more receivers. Mine is a A, just looked as I had assumed because I got it the first week of April that it might be a C or so but it isn't. No problems so far.


I spoke too soon, my 622 just went black and rebooted itself. Dont' know if that's 
connected to the 3.58 or not......


----------



## rogerz (May 10, 2006)

Still 3.57 as of Friday morning.


----------



## abricko (Mar 1, 2006)

I just got 358 this morning, I have an "A" unit, so far nothing difference (though for the first time this morning I didn't have to reboot the 622 in order to watch because it was frozen). The last few weeks I would wake up and my timer was recording the morning soccer game but my video out on TV1 would be frozen on a frame, or black screen (ie no press select to continue) and when I'd check TV2 it was the same (usually a black screen).

Also I've never had *HDMI* issues, the video Issues i've had (video stutter, audio sync) occured both on Component and HDMI.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Definitely not yet for everyone, but perhaps they are beginning to roll it out by the numbers. Saves them having to have worry about different symptoms on multiple versions if they only have one version.


----------



## debpasc (Oct 20, 2005)

No 3.58 for me yet. I have no significant stutter or drop-out issues, no rebooting, no freezing. But .... I am component connected not HDMI. Also, the box continues to run really hot -- averages in the 130s -- without any ill effects.


----------



## bill-e (Apr 14, 2006)

3.57 with an "E" receiver. No issues and I'm running HDMI (hope I didnt just jinx myself)


----------



## dendavis (Sep 13, 2003)

tnsprin said:


> Definitely not yet for everyone, but perhaps they are beginning to roll it out by the numbers. Saves them having to have worry about different symptoms on multiple versions if they only have one version.


I lost my HDMI port this week, and while speaking with the DISH tech rep, who stated the problem is a software issue, he said the L3.58 "should resolve it." I asked when I might expect the download, he said they are doing it in groups of 25% of the receivers at a time, taking a block of consecutive numbers, instead of by earliest models or latest models. Like playing the lottery


----------



## dude2 (May 28, 2006)

I have a B receiver and got 3.58 a day ago. Had immediate audio sync as I did with 3.57 but one reboot and so far so reset every day.


----------



## Wrecker06 (May 23, 2006)

I still have 357


----------



## vampirefish (Oct 19, 2004)

I still have L3.57 - my audio is not synced (unless I rewind a little) and the video stutters. I don't like these 'features' :nono2:


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

vampirefish said:


> I still have L3.57 - my audio is not synced (unless I rewind a little) and the video stutters. I don't like these 'features' :nono2:


As of today everyone should be at l3.59


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Since L3.59 is out. I am closing this thread


----------

